# SLP Line Lock Kit



## Corkster719 (Mar 11, 2009)

Im thinking about purchasing this in the next couple of weeks i have an 04. I was just wondering how difficult the install is and what tools will be required so i can pick them up if i don't already have them. Thanks in advance! :cool


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

mine wasn't hard at all. just make sure you do the right line and try not to knock all of the fluid out of it as it will make bleeding easier. bleed the fronts when done. find a good place to mount the button. i mounted the supplied switch under the hood to use as a disconnect for everyday use and put a momentary button from Radio Shack on the console.


----------



## Corkster719 (Mar 11, 2009)

Alright doesn't sound too bad, What all tools are required?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Corkster719 said:


> Alright doesn't sound too bad, What all tools are required?


i don't remember the size but just a line wrench. in case you don't know a line wrench looks like a box end wrench but it has a split in it so you can pass it over the line. any hardware store or Harbor Freight has them. that and some brake fluid is about it. i also used a soldering iron, solder, shrink wrap tubing, tape and a drill to install the switches


----------

